# Bar Oil's too thin



## abohac (Jun 3, 2008)

I usually use Husqvarna Bar oil (premium when it's cold). However, it is too thin for summer use (at least in my opinion). I used to use that real thick stuff from TSC but thought the Husky stuff probably was better. I am going to be doing a lot of cutting this summer (not my usual routine) and need some advice. Any opinions?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 3, 2008)

*Bar oil*

It,s kind of spendy, but try some 10/30 synthetic blend motor oil .. Do a tank by tank comparison and I think you will be very surprised .. I buy it @ Walmart in the 5 quart jugs .., actually I often use full synthetic ... Bar oil in 8-10 bucks a gallon and this new biodegradeable crap is terrible ... .


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy Smokes! You mean to tell me there is a Wal-Mart in SE AK. What's the world coming to?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 3, 2008)

*Walmart*

Ketchikan and Juneau ...


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 4, 2008)

abohac said:


> I usually use Husqvarna Bar oil (premium when it's cold). However, it is too thin for summer use (at least in my opinion). I used to use that real thick stuff from TSC but thought the Husky stuff probably was better. I am going to be doing a lot of cutting this summer (not my usual routine) and need some advice. Any opinions?



I don't mind the thin stuff. I had a couple jugs of the 10wt clear stuff , green jug(can't remember the brand?) from this winter and I've been mixing it in with the summer 30wt. about 1/2 and 1/2. My saws all oil pretty good with it. Although messier, I prefer to sling a little oil. $5 a gal round here.


----------



## abohac (Jun 4, 2008)

*I'll try some*

I'll try some 10/30 synthetic. The Husky stuff isn't cheap and is barely getting the job done no matter how much I slop out there. And by the way I tried some of the bio-degradable stuff and I had the same opinion.


----------



## fsfcks (Jun 4, 2008)

abohac said:


> And by the way I tried some of the bio-degradable stuff and I had the same opinion.



That it was too thin? What were the issues with that - too hot a bar / chain? 

Reason I'm asking is I'm using bio-degradable oil on a Dolmar 5100S and it is getting very hot. However I thought the heat seemed to be coming from the powerhead and not the bar/chain. I'm wondering if I'm mistaken.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 5, 2008)

*junky enviro friendly oil*

Yes the bar , chain , tip and drive sprocket all suffer alot from enviromentalist crap ....
I used to buy Chevron bar oil in the 55 gal barrel and it worked good , Used to use Rock drill oil also ...
I,ve even mixed 90 wt gear lube with 30 wt motor oil and used it .. 
But nothing I,ve ever used is as good as synthetic oil .......


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 5, 2008)

I use Stihl Bio Plus and I'm very happy with it. It cleans up easily with Oil Eater and water. For many years I have flushed out the oil tank every so often with saw mix so the build up Andy speaks of has not been an issue for me. Using Bio Plus and Opti 2, both biodegradeable, is a good selling point when a job is environmentaly sensitive.


----------



## abohac (Jun 6, 2008)

*Hot*



fsfcks said:


> That it was too thin? What were the issues with that - too hot a bar / chain?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is I'm using bio-degradable oil on a Dolmar 5100S and it is getting very hot. However I thought the heat seemed to be coming from the powerhead and not the bar/chain. I'm wondering if I'm mistaken.



Yes, just simply not enough lubrication. Don't notice it too bad on a 20 inch bar but can't hardly run a 36 in the summer.


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 6, 2008)

I run the straight 30 Husky oil. No problems with lack of lube, excess heat abnormal wear or anything else in the summer. It doesn't matter if it's a 20" or 36" bar, works fine.

What saw are you running?

Ed


----------



## snowyman (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been using FUCHS oil for years and never had a problem, hot or cold weather. They make 2 chain oils, Harvester & a bio-degradable one. 

You might find a dealer near you here: http://www.fuchs.com


----------



## Philobite (Jun 6, 2008)

Straight canola oil in my Husky 372xp w/28" skip for felling and bucking redwood timber, and 24" non-skip felling and bucking tanoak firewood. 120,000bf of redwood on one bar last year with nominal wear (replaced the tip and tuned the bar is all) and used it to fell and buck 22,000 this year. 30+cords of tanoak this year and no visible wear on the 24". Also use it in the 346xp limbing saw w/20" bar.

Canola doesn't oxidize in the tank or on the bar/chain. Over the winter I empty the tank and then leave some petroleum based bar oil in just to make myself feel good.

My clothes don't smell nasty or take a stain, my lungs stay clean, the forest is happy, the saws are happy, the hippies are happy... what's not to like?


----------



## ray benson (Jun 7, 2008)

abohac said:


> I usually use Husqvarna Bar oil (premium when it's cold). However, it is too thin for summer use (at least in my opinion). I used to use that real thick stuff from TSC but thought the Husky stuff probably was better. I am going to be doing a lot of cutting this summer (not my usual routine) and need some advice. Any opinions?



What saw? Can you adjust the oiler output? Does it use almost a full tank of oil to a tank of gas? If the oiler isn't adjustable and you do use more than a half tank of oil to a tank of gas - then keep chain sharp and tensioned properly. I started using canola oil this year with no overheating problems in 3 saws. Canola is thinner than bar and chain oil.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 7, 2008)

Philobite said:


> Straight canola oil in my Husky 372xp w/28" skip for felling and bucking redwood timber, and 24" non-skip felling and bucking tanoak firewood. 120,000bf of redwood on one bar last year with nominal wear (replaced the tip and tuned the bar is all) and used it to fell and buck 22,000 this year. 30+cords of tanoak this year and no visible wear on the 24". Also use it in the 346xp limbing saw w/20" bar.
> 
> Canola doesn't oxidize in the tank or on the bar/chain. Over the winter I empty the tank and then leave some petroleum based bar oil in just to make myself feel good.
> 
> My clothes don't smell nasty or take a stain, my lungs stay clean, the forest is happy, the saws are happy, the hippies are happy... what's not to like?



Are you using food grade canola?


----------



## abohac (Jun 7, 2008)

Ed*L said:


> I run the straight 30 Husky oil. No problems with lack of lube, excess heat abnormal wear or anything else in the summer. It doesn't matter if it's a 20" or 36" bar, works fine.
> 
> What saw are you running?
> 
> Ed



395 XPG and 2171 2077


----------



## abohac (Jun 7, 2008)

ray benson said:


> What saw? Can you adjust the oiler output? Does it use almost a full tank of oil to a tank of gas? If the oiler isn't adjustable and you do use more than a half tank of oil to a tank of gas - then keep chain sharp and tensioned properly. I started using canola oil this year with no overheating problems in 3 saws. Canola is thinner than bar and chain oil.



Yes I can adjust the oiler but things work out pretty well. No issues in cold weather just when its hot. I always told my dad that saws were not made to run in the summer but I will be this year.


----------



## Philobite (Jun 7, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Are you using food grade canola?



Right. But the cheapest I can find, wherever I can find it. Generally at FoodMax.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 7, 2008)

Philobite said:


> Right. But the cheapest I can find, wherever I can find it. Generally at FoodMax.





You mean like oil you would grease a skillet with ????
How much is it a gallon ??


----------



## ray benson (Jun 7, 2008)

Canola oil - yes it is used for cooking. Cost about $7.50 a gallon. Do a search on arboristsite for canola bar oil. A lot of information.


----------



## Philobite (Jun 7, 2008)

tramp bushler said:


> You mean like oil you would grease a skillet with ????
> How much is it a gallon ??



Yep. Pure cooking canola. You can cook your pancakes in the morning and fell your trees in the afternoon out of the same bottle.

Unfortunately, like all oils (edible and otherwise) the price is climbing rapidly. Around here it's sold mostly in 48oz bottles and it pencils out to about $9/gallon. I like using it so much that I just pay the price. I should mention that the lack of tackifiers results in less junk caked in the sprocket cover. To clean that and the bar one one just takes the cover and chain off, sprays some biodegradable degreaser, lets it sit a bit, then hoses it off with the garden hose.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 7, 2008)

*Whode a thunk it*

.
.
I have heard of poachers doing it with moose , putting vegtable oil in the bar oil tank ... I,ll try some .. Around here bar oil is 9 $ a gal. , I,ll see what Costco has canola oil for ...


----------

